# baby teeth



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Prince turns 18 weeks old today and he already lost 4 baby teeth . Is it normal? or maybe he was playing to hard with his chew toys???


----------



## djoks_93 (Jun 30, 2014)

Carmenchanwong said:


> Prince turns 18 weeks old today and he already lost 4 baby teeth . Is it normal? or maybe he was playing to hard with his chew toys???


Oh poor little puppy  he is really cute, i dont know is it normal to dogs lose teeths. Im new here too who love havaanese breed and i must learn about that breed a lot still.


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I'm not sure either, maybe talk to your vet about it?


----------



## Stark1026 (Mar 19, 2014)

Benny hasn't lost any teeth yet, and he spends lots of time chewing. Liz said something about how her pups lose their baby teeth by 9 months, so not to have the doctor pull any out in advance. Liz also said that these dogs aren't big eaters, and Benny loves his food!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

It is perfectly normal for a puppy Prince's age to be losing baby teeth. You may even notice a tooth on the floor or stuck in a toy. Sometimes you may see a little blood staining around their muzzle too. Molly is seven months old and is still losing her teeth. She only has three more to go. Don't be surprised if you see a double row of teeth. Sometimes the adult teeth come in before the baby teeth have fallen out. Usually the vet will take care of any problem teeth when they get spayed or neutered.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Truffles lost her baby teeth at the same age. One time I noticed Scout and Truffles sniffing around the floor after playing and found a tooth. Another time I was brushing her teeth and one fell out. The canine teeth were the last to come in.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I can almost see a tooth coming in is it? Remember to start brushing the teeth. My Havanese at age 3 3/4 just had all her top teeth pulled except the two canines. And had about 5 bottom pulled because I didn't brush! Cost was $650.00


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Stark1026 said:


> Benny hasn't lost any teeth yet, and he spends lots of time chewing. Liz said something about how her pups lose their baby teeth by 9 months, so not to have the doctor pull any out in advance. Liz also said that these dogs aren't big eaters, and Benny loves his food!


Prince LOVES to eat, no matter what kind of foods, kibbles, dehydrated, or canned. I've started feeding him to HK embark since last Sat, and he's handling good. 
He just finished a middle side Himalaya chew today.......


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Molly120213 said:


> It is perfectly normal for a puppy Prince's age to be losing baby teeth. You may even notice a tooth on the floor or stuck in a toy. Sometimes you may see a little blood staining around their muzzle too. Molly is seven months old and is still losing her teeth. She only has three more to go. Don't be surprised if you see a double row of teeth. Sometimes the adult teeth come in before the baby teeth have fallen out. Usually the vet will take care of any problem teeth when they get spayed or neutered.


Actually I found one tooth stuck in his beard.... eace:its so tiny.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Suzi said:


> I can almost see a tooth coming in is it? Remember to start brushing the teeth. My Havanese at age 3 3/4 just had all her top teeth pulled except the two canines. And had about 5 bottom pulled because I didn't brush! Cost was $650.00


 good eyes, the button one is out !
I did brush his teeth and he's doing "ok" with it. He LOVE to lick/chew the toothpaste and the toothbrush.
I "try" to brush it everyday or at least every other day.
Thanks for your advice !


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Heather Glen said:


> Truffles lost her baby teeth at the same age. One time I noticed Scout and Truffles sniffing around the floor after playing and found a tooth. Another time I was brushing her teeth and one fell out. The canine teeth were the last to come in.


He lost 4 teeth in 2 days , thats why I'm kind of nervous....
Thanks for you letting me know it's normal.......:brushteeth:


----------



## Naturelover (Nov 30, 2013)

Those lower incisors were the first ones Archer lost, too. He was 5.5 months when he started losing them. So I think it is normal. He is 7 months and still losing them now, starting to lose molars. It seems like it starts in the front and works its way to the back...


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Puppies typically start losing their puppy teeth around 16 weeks so Prince is right about on track. He should be done losing his baby teeth by about 7 months or so.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh good your lucky he like it.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Can you see his adult teeth ? :brushteeth:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So what is the tooth fairy going to give Prince. Lol.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> So what is the tooth fairy going to give Prince. Lol.


I found one tiny tootheace:
And tooth fairy gave him a bag of Himalaya chew :brushteeth:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Awww, what a nice tooth fairy. Prince deserves it he is such a sweetie pie.


----------



## Carmenchanwong (Apr 15, 2014)

his lost 2 more bottom teeth this morning:biggrin1:


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

Chloe has lost about 5 baby teeth over the last week. My question is - do all their baby teeth come out or just certain ones? Hers are at top and bottom front.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Eventually, they should all fall out and all the adult teeth grow in… just like humans.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

They should all come out. A lot of times the vet will take care of any retained teeth at the time of spay. At one time Molly had a double row of teeth because adult teeth came in before the baby teeth fell out. We called her pirahna!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Molly120213 said:


> They should all come out. A lot of times the vet will take care of any retained teeth at the time of spay. At one time Molly had a double row of teeth because adult teeth came in before the baby teeth fell out. We called her pirahna!


That happened to my son! he retained almost all his baby teeth, and the adult teeth were starting to come in behind them. Poor kid had to have MANY of them pulled, and a pallet expander to make room for his adult teeth.


----------

